# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  خوووش قصة ههه ( قوموا صلوا )ه ههه

## عفاف الهدى

*كان فيه شاب  وكان هالشاب ساكن هو وامه فقط في بيت واحد لأن ابوه كان متوفي*
*وكانو مبسوطيين وعايشين بكل سعاده وخير* 
*المهم امه العجوز شبت عليه وقالتله ياوليدي ليش ماتعرس*
*وودي تزووج علشان اشوف عيالك قبل مااموت*
*وهو يقول بسم الله عليك عقب عمرن طوييل* 
*المهم الححت عليه وهو وافق * *--------**
**وخطبت له امه  البنيه  اللي كلها حلا* *بسم الله عليها من**الحسد*
*الولد عقب العرس ..ماينلام استانس بحريمته وتوافق هو وياااها الحمدلله*
*كل يحب الثاني ويوده* *--------*
*لكن المشكله عاد ب( المامي)  تضايقت شوي من الوضع وانقهرت --- و هذي فطره عند اغلب الحريم  خاصة مع عيالهم**--------*
*بدت إذا جاء الولد عقب الظهر داايخ*
*من الشغل وده يتغدا ويناام قبل يأذن العصر.* *أول مايصك باب الغرفه هو وزوجته إلاّ والوالده ربدت عليهم الباااب ( تنكيد يعني)* *قوموا صللوا يالله* 
*وان كان هو ماأذن تطق وتقول قوموا توضوا قبل الاذاان..*
*ومقابلة  باب الغرفه وتنهبل لو أنصك عليهم*
*والولد ماغير ( يقول إنا لله وانا اليه راجعوون ) وش جاه أمي*
*وتطوور الوضع بدت العجوز  إذا  ناموا بالليل واوّل مايتواسوون تطق الباب قوموا  صلّوا صلاة الليل... قوموا أوتروا.. قومو قومو..**وماهي  عاتقتهم لا بالليل ولا بالنهار**--------*
*المهم الولد تضايق بالحيل تنكّدت عيشته مايدري وش يسوي الوالده صارت قشرا ماتعبّرهم داخليين بالغرفه تنهبل على طول...*
*ومرّه الولد كان عند رفيقه ابوصالح (معرووف بالعياااره )كان يتقهوى ومع السواليف قص عليه سّالفته  مع أمه وشكى له  حاله* 
*قال ابوصالح انا اعرف علاج امّك زيين بس تطاوعن؟؟*
*قال الولد تكفى اللي تبي*
*بس فكّنا ياشيخ* 

*قال  : نبي نسوّي خطّه انا وانت بس لازم تطبقها تمام والا ترى امك بتخرب عليك*
*قال الولد .. تكفى قللي* 
*المهم قاله الطريقه واتفقوا* 
*عقب العصر* 
*جاء ابوصالح لبيت الولد وطق عليه الباب*
* طلع الولد قال* 
*ياهلاااااا ابو صالح يالله حيه*
* ادخل تقهو*
*قال ابوصالح* 
*لاوالله  أنا مستعجل بس جيت ابي منك طلب وابمشي*
*(طبعا رافعيين اصوااتهم  علشان تسمع العجوز- وهي ماقصّرت بالتسنط*
*قال الولد ادخل يارجال واطلب الّي تبي*

*قال ابوصالح .. الّي ابي؟؟*
*ماتردّن*
*قال الولد : والله ماأردّك لو تبي كل بيتي ومابه .. إلاّ شي واحد ماأعطيكياااه*
*قال ابو صالح وشّو؟؟ هالشي؟؟*
*قال الولد: لاتجي بس تبي تخطب أمي؟؟*
*ترى هذي اسمحلي ماأقدر  كل شي إلاّ هذي ..*
*قال ابوصالح ليش؟؟* 
*قال الولد : الله يعظّم أجره أميمتي*
*تقوّمنا لصلات العصر قبل ما يأذّن وتقومنا  بالليل . وتقومنا نووتر قبل الفجر . وتقومنا للفجر حريصتن علينا* 
*والله ما أقبل ابد الله يخلّيها لنا ان شاء الله* *--------*
*قال ابوصالح : والله الصّراحه أنا جااين أخطب الوالده * 
*قاال الولد لااااا ياخووي* 
*مع السلامه . والوالده مهيب معرسه* 
*( كل هالكلااااام وامه تسمع!! ومنهبله)* *راح ابوصالح والولد صك الباب
دخل الولد والى الوالده بوجهه قالت منهو ذااا؟؟*
*وش يبي؟؟؟* 
*قال ياميمتي هذا خبل  وطلب منّي طلب وطردته ( مابقا إلاّ هي بعد)* 
*اسكتت وهي منقهره تبي تنفجر* 
*وجاء الليل ونامو ولاقامو إلاّ الضحى*
*وجاء الظهر ونامو وماطق عليهم  أحد* 
*والعصر جاء الولد لأمه*
*قال ياميمتي سلامااات؟؟*
*ماقوّمتينا للصلات الفجر  ولا العصر*
*عسى مااااشر ؟؟* 
*قاالت الأم: قوموا أنتم..... عسااكم ما صليتوا خلاااص انا منب دايمتن لكم** زعلت* 
*وصارت ماتطق الباب عليهم وافتكّو من شرّها*
*وهي على رجا خطبة ابوصالح*

----------

